# 309 offshore partner visa



## Guraya (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi, I want some advice due to 309 offshore partner visa. My wife is Australian PR and I'm in India at the moment. I spent 6 years in Australia and I had a refusal of onshore partner visa in 2014 which was lodged in 2013. I got married in 2013 and I met my wife in 2010 and after the refusal of the onshore partner visa 2014 my wife and I came to India and lodged offshore partner visa. After 13 months processing of the partner visa, we got an interview and we both made minor mistakes of dates and now it's 1 and half month we haven't had any response from the case officer. Is there any chance of me getting


----------



## jaiboy (Jul 9, 2015)

Why don't you try RR via get there and complete the test of the formalities from there. And why your visa gut rejected earlier?


----------

